# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  يا علي يا علي يا علي

## سيد جلال الحسيني

ياعلي يا علي  يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة  والسلام على محمد واله واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم اجمعين
ان هذا البحث المبارك الذي يفوح بالانوار ويفور بالحيوية  الربانية انما سميته ياعلي لاني سانقل لكم الروايات التي  نادى فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام  بقوله يا علي 
وهذه الروايات هي في شتى المواضيع المتنوعة فتارة في فضائله عليه السلام  وتارة في الاحكام واخرى في التاريخ وهكذا 
واحاول ان اترك التعليق لكم يا اعزائي الا اذا استوجب الامر بيان وتوضيح  وعلى الله اتوكل وبه استعين 
ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي  ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي ؛ ج‏1 ؛ ص173
1- في الحديث 1 قال رسول اللّه  صلّى اللّه عليه و آله: «أنا و أخي و الأحد عشر إماما أوصيائي إلى يوم القيامة كلهم  هادون مهديّون. أوّل الأوصياء بعد أخي، الحسن ثمّ الحسين ثمّ تسعة من ولد الحسين  ...»
2- في الحديث 10 قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام: «فقلت: يا رسول اللّه،  سمّهم (أي الأوصياء) لي. فقال: ابني هذا- و وضع يده على رأس الحسن ثمّ ابني هذا- و  وضع يده على رأس الحسين- ثمّ ابن ابني هذا- و وضع يده على رأس الحسين- ثمّ ابن له  على اسمي، اسمه محمّد، باقر علمي و خازن وحي اللّه، و سيولد عليّ في حياتك فاقرأه  منّي السلام، ثمّ أقبل على الحسين فقال: سيولد لك محمّد بن علي في حياتك فاقرأه  منّي السلام. ثمّ تكملة الاثني عشر إماما من ولدك يا  أخي.
فقلت: يا نبيّ اللّه، سمّهم لي. فسمّاهم رجلا رجلا، منهم و  اللّه- يا بني هلال- مهديّ هذه الأمّة الّذي يملأ الأرض قسطا و عدلا كما ملئت ظلما  و جورا. و اللّه إنّي‏ لأعرف جميع من يبايعه بين الركن و المقام و أعرف أسماء  الجميع و قبائلهم»  «39».
و قد روى الفضل بن شاذان في مختصر إثبات الرجعة و  الصدوق في الاعتقادات هذا الحديث بعينه عن سليم مع التنصيص على أسماء الأئمّة عليهم  السلام واحدا واحدا و هذا نصّه: «قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام: قلت: سمّهم لي يا  رسول اللّه.
قال: أنت ياعليّ‏ أوّلهم، ثمّ ابني هذا- و وضع يده على رأس الحسن عليه السلام-  ثمّ ابني هذا- و وضع يده على رأس الحسين عليه السلام- ثمّ سميّك عليّ ابنه زين  العابدين، و سيولد في زمانك يا أخي فاقرأه منّي السلام. ثمّ ابنه محمّد الباقر،  باقر علمي و خازن وحي اللّه تبارك و تعالى، ثمّ ابنه جعفر الصادق، ثمّ ابنه موسى  الكاظم، ثمّ ابنه عليّ الرضا، ثمّ ابنه محمّد التقي، ثمّ ابنه عليّ النقيّ، ثمّ  ابنه الحسن الزكيّ، ثمّ ابنه الحجّة القائم خاتم أوصيائي و خلفائي و المنتقم من  أعدائي الّذي يملأ الأرض قسطا و عدلا كما ملئت ظلما و جورا. ثمّ قال أمير المؤمنين  عليه السلام: و اللّه إنّي لأعرف جميع من يبايعه بين الركن و المقام و أعرف أسماء  أنصاره و أعرف قبائلهم» «40»
3- في الحديث 11 في تفسير آية الولاية: «فقام أبو  بكر و عمر فقالا: يا رسول اللّه، هذه الآيات خاصّة في عليّ؟ قال: بلى، فيه و في  أوصيائي إلى يوم القيامة. قالا:
يا رسول اللّه، بيّنهم لنا. قال: عليّ أخي و  وزيري و وارثي و وصيّي و خليفتي في أمّتي و وليّ كلّ مؤمن بعدي، ثمّ ابني الحسن،  ثمّ ابني الحسين، ثمّ تسعة من ولد ابني الحسين واحد بعد واحد» «41».
4- في الحديث 11 في تفسير آية  التطهير: «... فقالت أمّ سلمة: و أنا يا رسول اللّه؟ فقال: أنت إلى خير، إنّما نزلت  فيّ و في أخي و في ابنتي فاطمة و في ابنيّ و في تسعة من ولد ابني الحسين خاصّة ليس  معنا فيهم أحد غيرهم»  «42».
ملاحظة :
اعزائي 
1 – كتاب سليم بن قيس هو اول كتاب كتب في الاسلام وقد كتبت له مقدمة وسميته  "بامهر صحفي في زمان الفتنة" في حدود 600 صفحة واثبت هناك صحة الكتاب بما لا غبار  فيه وبالادلة المسندة وسيطبع في لبنان ان شاء الله
2 – الترقيم الذي هو تحت الرواية المباركة تخصني في بحثي  وليس للموضوع 
3- اسالك الدعاء يا  عزيزي وانت تقول يا علي لما فيه من عظيم عظيم الاجر  كما ستاتيكم روايتها وقد يذهلكم عظيم اجره 

رقم 1

 ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي  يا علي يا علي ياعلي 

 كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي،  ج‏2، ص: 568

ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ النَّبِيُّ صلى عليه واله عَلَى عَلِيٍّ  عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُ‏ إِنَّكَ سَتَلْقَى  بَعْدِي مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ شِدَّةً مِنْ تَظَاهُرِهِمْ عَلَيْكَ وَ ظُلْمِهِمْ لَكَ  فَإِنْ وَجَدْتَ أَعْوَاناً عَلَيْهِمْ‏ فَجَاهِدْهُمْ وَ قَاتِلْ مَنْ خَالَفَكَ  بِمَنْ وَافَقَكَ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدْ أَعْوَاناً فَاصْبِرْ وَ كُفَّ يَدَكَ وَ لَا  تُلْقِ بِيَدِكَ‏ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ فَإِنَّكَ [مِنِّي‏] بِمَنْزِلَةِ هَارُونَ  مِنْ مُوسَى وَ لَكَ بِهَارُونَ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ إِنَّهُ قَالَ لِأَخِيهِ مُوسَى‏  إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَ كادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي‏
رقم8

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي ؛ ج‏2  ؛ ص569
الحديث الثاني [1]

قَالَ سُلَيْمٌ وَ حَدَّثَنِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه  السلام قَالَ‏ كُنْتُ  أَمْشِي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي بَعْضِ طُرُقِ الْمَدِينَةِ  فَأَتَيْنَا عَلَى حَدِيقَةٍ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا أَحْسَنَهَا مِنْ  حَدِيقَةٍ !!
قَالَ مَا أَحْسَنَهَا وَ لَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ  أَحْسَنُ مِنْهَا ثُمَّ أَتَيْنَا عَلَى حَدِيقَةٍ أُخْرَى فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ مَا أَحْسَنَهَا مِنْ حَدِيقَةٍ !!!
قَالَ مَا أَحْسَنَهَا وَ  لَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَحْسَنُ مِنْهَا حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا عَلَى سَبْعِ حَدَائِقَ  أَقُولُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا أَحْسَنَهَا وَ يَقُولُ لَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ  أَحْسَنُ مِنْهَا فَلَمَّا خَلَا لَهُ الطَّرِيقُ اعْتَنَقَنِي ثُمَّ أَجْهَشَ  بَاكِياً وَ قَالَ بِأَبِي الْوَحِيدُ الشَّهِيدُ 
فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ مَا يُبْكِيكَ ف؟!
َقَالَ ضَغَائِنُ فِي صُدُورِ أَقْوَامٍ لَا  يُبْدُونَهَا لَكَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِي أَحْقَادُ بَدْرٍ وَ تِرَاتُ  أُحُدٍ
قُلْتُ فِي سَلَامَةٍ مِنْ دَيْنِي  ؟
قَالَ فِي سَلَامَةٍ مِنْ دِينِكَ
فَأَبْشِرْ  يَاعَلِيُ‏ فَإِنَّ حَيَاتَكَ وَ مَوْتَكَ مَعِي وَ أَنْتَ أَخِي وَ  أَنْتَ وَصِيِّي وَ أَنْتَ صَفِيِّي وَ وَزِيرِي وَ وَارِثِي وَ الْمُؤَدِّي عَنِّي  وَ أَنْتَ تَقْضِي دَيْنِي وَ تُنْجِزُ عِدَاتِي عَنِّي وَ أَنْتَ تُبْرِئُ  ذِمَّتِي وَ تُؤَدِّي أَمَانَتِي وَ تُقَاتِلُ عَلَى سُنَّتِي النَّاكِثِينَ مِنْ  أُمَّتِي وَ الْقَاسِطِينَ وَ الْمَارِقِينَ وَ أَنْتَ مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ  هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَ لَكَ بِهَارُونَ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ إِذِ اسْتَضْعَفَهُ  قَوْمُهُ وَ كَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَهُ فَاصْبِرْ لِظُلْمِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيَّاكَ وَ  تَظَاهُرِهِمْ عَلَيْكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَ مَنْ  تَبِعَهُ وَ هُمْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْعِجْلِ وَ مَنْ تَبِعَهُ وَ إِنَّ مُوسَى أَمَرَ  هَارُونَ حِينَ اسْتَخْلَفَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنْ ضَلُّوا فَوَجَدَ أَعْوَاناً أَنْ  يُجَاهِدَهُمْ بِهِمْ وَ إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ أَعْوَاناً أَنْ يَكُفَّ يَدَهُ وَ  يَحْقِنَ دَمَهُ وَ لَا يُفَرِّقَ بَيْنَهُمْ 
یا  عَلِيُ‏ مَا بَعَثَ  اللَّهُ رَسُولًا إِلَّا وَ أَسْلَمَ مَعَهُ قَوْمٌ طَوْعاً وَ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ  كَرْهاً فَسَلَّطَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا كَرْهاً عَلَى الَّذِينَ  أَسْلَمُوا طَوْعاً فَقَتَلُوهُمْ لِيَكُونَ أَعْظَمَ  لِأُجُورِهِمْ
يَا عَلِيُّ وَ إِنَّهُ مَا اخْتَلَفَتْ أُمَّةٌ بَعْدَ نَبِيِّهَا إِلَّا  ظَهَرَ أَهْلُ بَاطِلِهَا عَلَى أَهْلِ حَقِّهَا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَضَى  الْفُرْقَةَ وَ الِاخْتِلَافَ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ لَوْ  شَاءَ  لَجَمَعَهُمْ‏عَلَى  الْهُدى‏ حَتَّى لَا  يَخْتَلِفَ اثْنَانِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ وَ لَا يُتَنَازَعَ فِي شَيْ‏ءٍ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ  وَ لَا يَجْحَدَ الْمَفْضُولُ ذَا الْفَضْلِ فَضْلَهُ وَ لَوْ شَاءَ عَجَّلَ  النَّقِمَةَ فَكَانَ مِنْهُ التَّغْيِيرُ حَتَّى يُكَذَّبَ الظَّالِمُ وَ يُعْلَمَ الْحَقُّ أَيْنَ  مَصِيرُهُ وَ لَكِنْ جَعَلَ الدُّنْيَا دَارَ الْأَعْمَالِ وَ جَعَلَ الْآخِرَةَ  دَارَ الْقَرَارِ-  لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَساؤُا بِما عَمِلُوا وَ يَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا  بِالْحُسْنَى‏  فَقُلْتُ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ شُكْراً عَلَى نَعْمَائِهِ وَ صَبْراً عَلَى بَلَائِهِ  وَ تَسْلِيماً وَ رِضًى بِقَضَائِهِ‏  .

رحم الله من كتب ياعلي وغفر الله له ولوالديه ؛ نداء مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه واله ياعلي يا  علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي  ياعلي 
رقم  9



كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي ؛ ج‏2  ؛ ص589

فَقَالَ  لَهُمْ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام لَقَدْ وَفَيْتُمْ بِصَحِيفَتِكُمُ الْمَلْعُونَةِ الَّتِي  تَعَاقَدْتُمْ‏ عَلَيْهَا فِي الْكَعْبَةِ إِنْ قَتَلَ اللَّهُ مُحَمَّداً أَوْ  مَاتَ لَتَزْوُنَ‏ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ عَنَّا أَهْلَ  الْبَيْتِ‏
أَنْتَ يَا  زُبَيْرُ وَ أَنْتَ يَا سَلْمَانُ وَ أَنْتَ يَا أَبَا ذَرٍّ وَ أَنْتَ يَا  مِقْدَادُ أَسْأَلُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَ بِالْإِسْلَامِ أَ مَا سَمِعْتُمْ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله  يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ وَ أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ  إِنَّ فُلَاناً وَ فُلَاناً حَتَّى عَدَّ هَؤُلَاءِ الْخَمْسَةَ قَدْ كَتَبُوا  بَيْنَهُمْ كِتَاباً وَ تَعَاهَدُوا فِيهِ وَ تَعَاقَدُوا أَيْمَاناً عَلَى مَا  صَنَعُوا إِنْ قُتِلْتُ أَوْ مِتُ ؟؟
فَقَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ نَعَمْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه واله  يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ لَكَ إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ  تَعَاهَدُوا وَ تَعَاقَدُوا عَلَى مَا صَنَعُوا وَ كَتَبُوا بَيْنَهُمْ كِتَاباً  إِنْ قُتِلْتُ أَوْ مِتُّ أَنْ يَتَظَاهَرُوا عَلَيْكَ وَ أَنْ يَزْوُوا عَنْكَ  هَذَا يَا عَلِيُ
‏ قُلْتُ بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَ أُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَمَا  تَأْمُرُنِي إِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ فَقَالَ لَكَ‏ إِنْ وَجَدْتَ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَعْوَاناً فَجَاهِدْهُمْ وَ نَابِذْهُمْ وَ إِنْ أَنْتَ‏ لَمْ تَجِدْ  أَعْوَاناً فَبَايِعْ وَ احْقِنْ دَمَكَ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام أَمَا وَ  اللَّهِ لَوْ أَنَّ أُولَئِكَ الْأَرْبَعِينَ رَجُلًا الَّذِينَ بَايَعُونِي  وَفَوْا لِي لَجَاهَدْتُكُمْ فِي اللَّهِ وَ لَكِنْ أَمَا وَ اللَّهِ لَا  يَنَالُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عَقِبِكُمَا إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَة

ملاحظة :
1- لقد كتبت عن الصحيفة الملعونه وما هي هذه  الصحيفة باسم" الصحيفة السوداء " والموضوع موجود من اراد ان يعرفه فهو موجود في  القسم المخصص لابحاثي
2- الاربعين رجل الذي ذكره امير المؤمنين  عليه السلام هم رجال اعطوا امير المؤمنين عليه السلام العهد لكي ينصروه ولكن اكثرهم  في غد ذلك اليوم خذلوا الحق وتراجعوا الا القليل 
3- وان قوله __علیه السلام  "__ وَ اللَّهِ لَا يَنَالُهَا أَحَدٌ  مِنْ عَقِبِكُمَا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَة "  فهو الحق لانه لم  ينالها من عقب الاول و الثاني احد ولن ينالها ؛ صدق امير المؤمنين عليه السلام  
- رحم الله من كتب ياعلي وغفر الله له  ولوالديه ؛ نداء مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
*- * ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي يا  علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
رقم 15  

رقم 71
صحيفة الإمام الرضا عليه  السلام / / 45 / متن الصحيفة
(24) وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله  :
‏يَا عَلِيُ‏ إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ- أَخَذْتُ بِحُجْزَةِ  اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ أَخَذْتَ أَنْتَ بِحُجْزَتِي- وَ أَخَذَ وُلْدُكَ  بِحُجْزَتِكَ- وَ أَخَذَتْ شِيعَةُ وُلْدِكَ بِحُجَزِهِمْ أَ فَتَرَى أَيْنَ  يُؤْمَرُ بِنَا.

توضيح جلال  :

تاتي كلمة الحجزة كثيرا في الروايات ومعناها في  كتاب لسان العرب:
لسان العرب ج‏5 331 
و حُجْزة الإِزار:  جَنَبته.
وجاء معناها في كتاب 
مجمع البحرين ج‏3 247  
(حجز)
فِي حَدِيثِ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ ص‏"  خُذُوا  بِحُجْزَةِ  هَذَا الْأَنْزَعِ" يَعْنِي عَلِيّاً عليه السلام " فَإِنَّهُ الصِّدِّيقُ  الْأَكْبَرُ وَ الْفَارُوقُ يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَ  الْبَاطِلِ"
الحُجْزَة بضم الحاء المهملة و إسكان الجيم و بالزاي: معقد الإزار  ثم قيل للإزار  حُجْزَة  للمجاورة، و الجمع‏ حُجَز مثل غرفة و غرف، و قد استعير الأخذ بِالْحُجْزَةِ للتمسك و الاعتصام يعني تمسكوا و  اعتصموا به. و
مِثْلُهُ‏" رَحِمَ اللَّهُ عَبْداً أَخَذَ بِحُجْزَةِ هَادٍ  فَنَجَا"
استعار لفظة الحُجْزَة لهدى الهادي و لزوم قصده و الاقتداء به، - و امیر  المؤمنين عليه السلام واولاده المعصومين علیهم السلام هم الهداة  -
وَ فِي الْخَبَرِ" إِنَّ الرَّحِمَ قَدْ  أَخَذَتْ‏  بِحُجْزَةِ  الرَّحْمَنِ"
أي اعتصمت به و التجأت إليه مستجيرة.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

رقم  77
عن  کتاب صحيفة الإمام الرضا عليه السلام / / 63 / متن  الصحيفة

(105) وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صلى  الله عليه واله :

يَاعَلِيُ‏ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَدْ  غَفَرَ لَكَ- وَ لِأَهْلِكَ وَ لِشِيعَتِكَ وَ لِمُحِبِّي شِيعَتِكَ وَ لِمُحِبِّي  مُحِبِّي شِيعَتِكَ- فَأَبْشِرْ فَإِنَّكَ الْأَنْزَعُ الْبَطِينُ- مَنْزُوعٌ مِنَ  الشِّرْكِ مَبْطُونٌ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

رقم 79

عن کتاب *صحيفة الإمام الرضا عليه السلام ؛ ؛ ص69*  وكتاب ينابيع المودة للحنفي القندوزي 

قال الراوي :

كنا يوما بين يدي علي بن موسى عليهما السلام فقال لي: (ليس في الدنيا نعيم حقيقى) فقال له بعض الفقهاء ممن يحضره: فيقول اللّه عزّ و جلّ: (ثُمَّ لَتُسْئَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ)

أمّا هذا النعيم في الدنيا و هو الماء البارد؟، 

فقال له الرضا عليه السلام و علا صوته: 

كذا فسرتموه أنتم و جعلتموه على ضروب فقالت طائفة: هو الماء البارد، و قال غيرهم هو الطعام الطيب، و قال آخرون هو النوم الطيب-

 قال الرضا عليه السلام- و لقد حدثني أبي عن أبيه عن أبي عبد اللّه الصادق عليه السلام ان أقوالكم هذه ذكرت عنده في قول اللّه تعالى: (ثُمَّ لَتُسْئَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ)  فغضب عليه السلام، و قال: ان اللّه عزّ و جلّ لا يسأل عباده عمّا تفضل  عليهم به و لا يمن بذلك عليهم، و الامتنان بالانعام مستقبح من المخلوقين،  فكيف يضاف الى الخالق عزّ و جلّ ما لا يرضى المخلوق به؟! 

و لكن النعيم  حبّنا أهل البيت و موالاتنا يسئل اللّه عباده عنه بعد التوحيد و النبوة،  لان العبد اذا وفا بذلك أداه الى نعيم الجنّة الذي لا يزول و لقد حدثني  بذلك أبي عن أبيه عن آبائه عن أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام انه قال: قال رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و آله:

ياعلي‏  ان أول ما يسئل عنه العبد بعد موته شهادة أن لا اله الا اللّه و ان محمدا  رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و آله و انك ولي المؤمنين بما جعله اللّه و  جعلته لك، فمن أقرّ بذلك و كان يعتقده صار الى النعيم الذي لا زوال له). و  نحوه في ينابيع المودة: 131.


جلال:
من تدبر  بالرواية ورزقه الله نور البصيرة سيفهم ان من لم يسعد بولاية امير المؤمنين  واولاده المعصومين عليهم السلام سيسال عن الماء البارد ويُسأل  عن كل لقمة اكلها لانه لم يكن ممن جاء على مائدة الله سبحانه وتعالى من  باب المدينة وهو علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام فلا ينال النعيم من حلاله  وحقه فكيف لا يُسال عن النعيم ؟؟

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

رقم  82
صحيفة الإمام  الرضا عليه السلام / / 77 / متن الصحيفة (158) وَ  بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله  : يَاعَلِيُ‏  لَيْسَ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ رَاكِبٌ غَيْرَنَا وَ نَحْنُ  أَرْبَعَةٌ -  فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ- وَ قَالَ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَ أُمِّي وَ  مَنْ هُمْ؟؟ - قَالَ  أَنَا عَلَى دَابَّةِ الْبُرَاقِ- وَ أَخِي  صَالِحٌ عَلَى نَاقَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى الَّتِي  عُقِرَتْ - وَ  عَمِّي حَمْزَةُ عَلَى نَاقَتِيَ الْعَضْبَاءِ - وَ  أَخِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي  طَالِبٍ عَلَى نَاقَةٍ  مِنْ نُوقِ الْجَنَّةِ- وَ بِيَدِهِ لِوَاءُ الْحَمْدِ يُنَادِي- لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ- فَيَقُولُ الْآدَمِيُّونَ- مَا هَذَا إِلَّا  مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ- أَوْ حَامِلُ  عَرْشٍ فَيُجِيبُهُمْ مَلَكٌ مِنْ بُطْنَانِ الْعَرْشِ- يَا مَعْشَرَ  الْآدَمِيِّينَ- لَيْسَ هَذَا مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ وَ لَا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ- وَ  حَامِلُ عَرْشِ هَذَا  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ.جلال
فطوبى لك يا من توالي امير المؤمنين  واولاده المعصومين عليهم السلام هناك ستعرف منزلتك وجمال عاقبتك وان تحملت في  الدنيا بغض شانئك الذي ستجده هناك ابتر  اخيب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

رقم 85 
صحيفة الإمام الرضا عليه السلام / / 90 / باب الزيادات
وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ص لِعَلِيٍّ  عليه السلام - يَاعَلِيُ‏  أَنْتَ فَارِسُ الْعَرَبِ- وَ قَاتِلُ النَّاكِثِينَ وَ الْمَارِقِينَ وَ  الْقَاسِطِينَ- وَ أَنْتَ أَخِي وَ مَوْلَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ- وَ سَيْفُ  اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يُخْطِئُ- وَ أَنْتَ رَفِيقِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ. 
جلال :
لقد ورد في كثير من الروايات  عند الشيعة ومخالفيهم عن قتال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام للناكثين  والمارقين والقاسطين وهذه من الانباء بالغيب ومن معاجز رسول الله صلى الله  عليه واله ؛ أليس يعني هذا ان عليا مع الحق والحق مع علي وكل من خالفه  وحاربه فهو الباطل فان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هو" *سَيْفُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يُخْطِئُ*" فكل سيف قابل علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام هو سيف حارب الله وعاند الحق وهو من الخاسرين.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

رقم 86

صحيفة الإمام الرضا عليه السلام / / 94 / باب الزيادات

وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله ‏ : 
يَاعَلِيُ‏  أُعْطِيتَ ثَلَاثاً لَمْ يَجْتَمِعْنَ لِغَيْرِكَ -  مُصَاهَرَتِي وَ  زَوْجَكَ وَ وَلَدَيْكَ -  وَ الرَّابِعُ لَوْلَاكَ مَا عُرِفَ  الْمُؤْمِنُون‏

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الرقم  123

وقعة صفين ؛ النص ؛  ص313عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ:: قَامَ عَلِيٌّ فَخَطَبَ النَّاسَ بِصِفِّينَ  يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَالَ: 
«الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى نِعَمِهِ  الْفَاضِلَةِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ مَنْ خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَرِّ وَ الْفَاجِرِ وَ عَلَى  حُجَجِهِ الْبَالِغَةِ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ مَنْ أَطَاعَهُ فِيهِمْ وَ مَنْ عَصَاهُ إِنْ  رَحِمَ فَبِفَضْلِهِ وَ مَنِّهِ وَ إِنْ عَذَّبَ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ‏
وَ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ 3: 182 أَحْمَدُهُ عَلَى حُسْنِ‏ الْبَلَاءِ وَ تَظَاهُرِ النَّعْمَاءِ وَ  أَسْتَعِينُهُ عَلَى مَا نَابَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِ دُنْيَا أَوْ آخِرَةٍ وَ أُومِنُ  بِهِ وَ أَتَوَكَّلُ عَلَيْهِ‏ وَ كَفى‏ بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا 4: 81 وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ  لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ 
وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ  أَرْسَلَهُ‏ بِالْهُدى‏  وَ دِينِ الْحَقِّ 9:  33 ارْتَضَاهُ لِذَلِكَ  وَ كَانَ أَهْلَهُ وَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْعِبَادِ لِتَبْلِيغِ رِسَالَتِهِ  وَ جَعَلَهُ رَحْمَةً مِنْهُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ فَكَانَ كَعِلْمِهِ فِيهِ رَءُوفاً  رَحِيماً أَكْرَمَ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ حَسَباً وَ أَجْمَلَهُ‏ مَنْظَراً وَ أَسْخَاهُ نَفْساً وَ أَبَرَّهُ بِوَالِدٍ وَ  أَوْصَلَهُ لِرَحِمٍ وَ أَفْضَلَهُ عِلْماً وَ أَثْقَلَهُ حِلْماً وَ أَوْفَاهُ  بِعَهْدٍ وَ آمَنَهُ عَلَى عَقْدٍ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّقْ عَلَيْهِ مُسْلِمٌ وَ لَا  كَافِرٌ بِمَظْلِمَةٍ قَطُّ بَلْ كَانَ يُظْلَمُ فَيَغْفِرُ وَ  يَقْدِرُ فَيَصْفَحُ وَ  يَعْفُو حَتَّى مَضَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ مُطِيعاً لِلَّهِ صَابِراً عَلَى مَا  أَصَابَهُ مُجَاهِداً فِي  اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهادِهِ‏  حَتَّى أَتَاهُ الْيَقِينُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ فَكَانَ ذَهَابُهُ  أَعْظَمَ الْمُصِيبَةِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ وَ الْبَرِّ وَ الْفَاجِرِ  
ثُمَّ  تَرَكَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ فِيكُمْ يَأْمُرُ بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَ يَنْهَى عَنْ  مَعْصِيَتِهِ وَ قَدْ عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله عَهْداً فَلَسْتُ أَحِيدُ عَنْهُ وَ قَدْ  حَضَرْتُمْ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَ قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ مِنْ رَئِيسِهِمْ مُنَافِقِ ابْنِ  مُنَافِقٍ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ وَ ابْنُ عَمِّ نَبِيِّكُمْ مَعَكُمْ بَيْنَ  أَظْهُرِكُمْ يَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَ إِلَى طَاعَةِ رَبِّكُمْ وَ يَعْمَلُ  بِسَنَةِ نَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ فَلَا سَوَاءٌ مَنْ صَلَّى  قَبْلَ كُلِّ ذَكَرٍ لَمْ يَسْبِقْنِي بِصَلَاتِي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ أَحَدٌ وَ أَنَا مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ وَ مُعَاوِيَةَ طَلِيقُ ابْنُ طَلِيقٍ وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّكُمْ  لَعَلَى حَقٍّ وَ إِنَّهُمْ لَعَلَى بَاطِلٍ فَلَا يَكُونَنَّ الْقَوْمُ عَلَى  بَاطِلِهِمْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَيْهِ وَ تَفَرَّقُونَ عَنْ حَقِّكُمْ حَتَّى يَغْلِبَ  بَاطِلُهُمْ حَقَّكُمْ-  قاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ‏ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا يُعَذِّبْهُمْ  بِأَيْدِي غَيْرِكُمْ». فَأَجَابَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ فَقَالُوا:  
يَا  أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ انْهَضْ بِنَا إِلَى عَدُوِّنَا وَ عَدُوِّكَ إِذَا شِئْتَ  فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا نُرِيدُ بِكَ بَدَلًا نَمُوتُ مَعَكَ وَ نَحْيَا مَعَكَ-  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ عَلِيٌّ مُجِيباً لَهُمْ: 
«وَ  الَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ أَضْرِبُ قُدَّامَهُ بِسَيْفِيفَقَالَ: لَا سَيْفَ إِلَّا ذُو  الْفَقَارِ وَ لَا فَتَى  إِلَّا عَلِيٌّ»
وَ قَالَ يَاعَلِيُ‏ أَنْتَ مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ  لَا نَبِيَّ بَعْدِي وَ مَوْتُكَ وَ حَيَاتُكَ يَاعَلِيُ‏ مَعِي وَ اللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْتُ وَ لَا  كُذِبْتُ وَ لَا ضَلِلْتُ وَ لَا ضُلَّ بِي وَ مَا نَسِيتَ مَا عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ وَ  إِنِّي لَعَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَ إِنِّي لَعَلَى الطَّرِيقِ الْوَاضِحِ  أَلْفِظُهُ لَفْظاً.
ثُمَّ نَهَضَ إِلَى الْقَوْمِ فَاقْتَتَلُوا  مِنْ حِينَ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ حَتَّى غَابَ الشَّفَقُ وَ مَا كَانَتْ صَلَاةُ  الْقَوْمِ إِلَّا  تَكْبِيراً.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

172تفسير القمي / مقدمةج‏1 / 18 / تنبيه يتعلق بهذا التفسير .....  
و  في اكمال الدين و العيون و  العلل عن الرضا عن آبائه عن  علي عليهم السّلام انه قال رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه و آله  :
ما خلق  اللّه خلقا أفضل مني و لا اكرم عليه مني، 
فقلت يا رسول اللّه فانت أفضل او  جبرئيل؟
فقال ياعلي‏ ان  اللّه فضل انبيائه المرسلين علي ملائكته المقربين و فضلني علي جميع النبيين و  المرسلين و الفضل من بعدي لك ياعلي‏ و  للائمة من بعدك و ان الملائكة لخدامنا و خدام محبينا،  
ياعلي‏!  الذين يحملون العرش و من حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم و يستغفرون للذين آمنوا بولايتنا  
ياعلي‏! لو  لا نحن ما خلق اللّه آدم و لا حواء و لا الجنة و لا النار و لا السماء و لا الأرض  فكيف لا نكون أفضل من الملائكة و قد سبقناهم الى معرفة ربّنا و تسبيحه و تقديسه لان  اول ما خلق اللّه خلق ارواحنا فانطقنا بتوحيده و بتمجيده ثمّ خلق الملائكة فلما  شاهدوا ارواحنا نورا واحدا استعظموا امرنا فسبحنا لتعلم الملائكة، فسبحت الملائكة  بتسبيحنا.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

173 تفسير  القمي / ج‏1 / 21  قَالَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ علیه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى اللّه عليه و آله ‏ لَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ دَخَلْتُ الْجَنَّةَ  فَرَأَيْتُ قَصْراً مِنْ يَاقُوتَةٍ حَمْرَاءَ- يُرَى دَاخِلُهَا مِنْ خَارِجِهَا  وَ خَارِجُهَا مِنْ دَاخِلِهَا مِنْ ضِيَائِهَا- وَ فِيهَا بَيْتَانِ مِنْ دُرٍّ وَ  زَبَرْجَدٍ- فَقُلْتُ يَا جَبْرَئِيلُ لِمَنْ هَذَا الْقَصْرُ- فَقَالَ هَذَا  لِمَنْ أَطَابَ الْكَلَامَ وَ أَدَامَ الصِّيَامَ- وَ أَطْعَمَ الطَّعَامَ وَ  تَهَجَّدَ بِاللَّيْلِ وَ النَّاسُ نِيَامٌ-  فَقَالَ  أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ فِي أُمَّتِكَ مَنْ يُطِيقُ هَذَا-  فَقَالَ ادْنُ مِنِّي يَاعَلِيُ‏  فَدَنَا مِنْهُ- فَقَالَ أَ تَدْرِي مَا إِطَابَةُ الْكَلَامِ قَالَ اللَّهُ وَ  رَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ- قَالَ مَنْ قَالَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ- وَ  لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ أَ تَدْرِي مَا إِدَامَةُ  الصِّيَامِ- قَالَ اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ- قَالَ مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ وَ  لَمْ يُفْطِرْ مِنْهُ يَوْماً- وَ تَدْرِي مَا إِطْعَامُ الطَّعَامِ- قَالَ اللَّهُ  وَ رَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ- قَالَ مَنْ طَلَبَ لِعِيَالِهِ مَا يَكُفُّ بِهِ  وُجُوهَهُمْ عَنِ النَّاسِ- وَ تَدْرِي مَا التَّهَجُّدُ بِاللَّيْلِ وَ النَّاسُ  نِيَامٌ- قَالَ اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ- قَالَ مَنْ لَمْ يَنَمْ حَتَّى  يُصَلِّيَ الْعِشَاءَ الْآخِرَةَ- وَ يَعْنِي بِالنَّاسُ نِيَامٌ الْيَهُودُ وَ  النَّصَارَى فَإِنَّهُمْ يَنَامُونَ مَا بَيْنَهَا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

184تفسير القمي ؛ ج‏1 ؛  ص292
وَ فِي  رِوَايَةِ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ علیه السلام ‏ فِي قَوْلِهِ‏ إِنْ تُصِبْكَ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ- وَ إِنْ  تُصِبْكَ مُصِيبَةٌ  أَمَّا الْحَسَنَةُ فَالْغَنِيمَةُ وَ الْعَافِيَةُ- وَ أَمَّا الْمُصِيبَةُ  فَالْبَلَاءُ وَ الشِّدَّةُ
يَقُولُوا قَدْ أَخَذْنا أَمْرَنا مِنْ  قَبْلُ- وَ يَتَوَلَّوْا وَ هُمْ فَرِحُونَ- قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنا إِلَّا ما كَتَبَ  اللَّهُ لَنا- هُوَ مَوْلانا وَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ‏ و  قوله‏ قُلْ هَلْ  تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنا- إِلَّا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ‏ يقول الغنيمة و الجنة إلى  قوله‏ إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ  مُتَرَبِّصُونَ‏ و نزل أيضا  في الجد بن قيس في رواية علي بن إبراهيم لما قال لقومه- لا تخرجوا في  الحر فَرِحَ  الْمُخَلَّفُونَ بِمَقْعَدِهِمْ خِلافَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَ كَرِهُوا أَنْ  يُجاهِدُوا بِأَمْوالِهِمْ وَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ- وَ قالُوا لا  تَنْفِرُوا فِي الْحَرِّ- قُلْ نارُ جَهَنَّمَ أَشَدُّ حَرًّا لَوْ كانُوا  يَفْقَهُونَ‏ إلى  قوله‏ وَ ماتُوا وَ هُمْ  فاسِقُونَ‏ ففضح الله الجد  بن قيس و أصحابه‏
فَلَمَّا اجْتَمَعَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله  الْخُيُولُ- رَحَلَ مِنْ ثَنِيَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَ خَلَّفَ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  علیه السلام ‏
عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَأَوْجَفَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ بِعَلِيٍّ علیه  السلام فَقَالُوا مَا خَلَّفَهُ إِلَّا تَشَؤُّماً بِهِ- فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ عَلِيّاً  فَأَخَذَ سَيْفَهُ وَ سِلَاحَهُ وَ لَحِقَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله علیه واله  بِالْجُرْفِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ
يَاعَلِيُ‏  أَ لَمْ أُخَلِّفْكَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ قَالَ نَعَمْ- وَ لَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  زَعَمُوا أَنَّكَ خَلَّفْتَنِي تَشَؤُّماً بِي، 
فَقَالَ كَذَبَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ  يَاعَلِيُ‏ أَ مَا تَرْضَى أَنْ تَكُونَ أَخِي وَ أَنَا  أَخُوكَ - بِمَنْزِلَةِ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى إِلَّا أَنَّهُ لَا نَبِيَّ بَعْدِي-  وَ إِنْ كَانَ بَعْدِي نَبِيٌّ لَقُلْتُ أَنْتَ- وَ أَنْتَ خَلِيفَتِي فِي أُمَّتِي  وَ أَنْتَ وَزِيرِي وَ أَخِي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ فَرَجَعَ عَلِيٌّ علیه  السلام إِلَى الْمَدِينَة  .
لاحظوا يا موالين 
فكيف اصحابي كالنجوم كما هم  يدعون؟!!
وهم هؤلاء المنافقين الذين تجاسروا وعصوا وفسقوا وتحركوا مع هوى انفسهم  والسنتهم وَ سَيَعْلَمُ الَّذينَ ظَلَمُوا آل محمد عليهم السلام أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ  يَنْقَلِبُون‏ والعاقبة للمتقين وعليا سيدهم واميرهم عليه افضل  الصلاة والسلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

188 تفسير  القمي / ج‏1 / 381 / سورة الحجر(15): الآيات 28 الى 88 وَ  دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلی الله علیه واله إِلَى مَكَّةَ وَ قَدِمَ إِلَيْهِ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ صلی الله علیه واله مِنَ الْيَمَنِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صلی الله علیه واله : أَ لَا أُبَشِّرُكَ يَاعَلِيُ‏!  فَقَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَ أُمِّي لَمْ تَزَلْ مُبَشِّراً،  فَقَالَ أَ لَا تَرَى إِلَى مَا رَزَقَنَا اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى- فِي  سَفَرِنَا هَذَا وَ أَخْبَرَهُ الْخَبَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيٌّ صلی الله علیه واله  الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ- قَالَ وَ أَشْرَكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلی الله علیه واله فِي  بَدَنَتِهِ أَبَاهُ وَ أُمَّهُ وَ عَمَّه‏ما اوضح الحق وابینه  لمریده ولکن بشرط طهارة المولد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

189
تفسير القمي ؛ ج‏2 ؛  ص53فَإِنَّهُ  حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ  شَرِيكٍ الْعَامِرِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ علیه السلام  قَالَ‏ سَأَلَ عَلِيٌّ  علیه السلام رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلی الله علیه واله عَنْ تَفْسِيرِ  قَوْلِهِ‏ يَوْمَ  نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمنِ وَفْداً قَالَ: يَاعَلِيُ‏  إِنَّ الْوَفْدَ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا رُكْبَاناً- أُولَئِكَ رِجَالٌ اتَّقَوُا  اللَّهَ- فَأَحَبَّهُمُ اللَّهُ وَ اخْتَصَّهُمْ وَ رَضِيَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ-  فَسَمَّاهُمُ اللَّهُ الْمُتَّقِينَ- ثُمَّ قَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ أَمَا وَ الَّذِي فَلَقَ الْحَبَّةَ وَ  بَرَأَ النَّسَمَةَ- إِنَّهُمْ لَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ قُبُورِهِمْ- وَ بَيَاضُ  وُجُوهِهِمْ كَبَيَاضِ الثَّلْجِ- عَلَيْهِمْ ثِيَابٌ بَيَاضُهَا كَبَيَاضِ  اللَّبَنِ- عَلَيْهِمْ نِعَالُ الذَّهَبِ شِرَاكُهَا مِنْ لُؤْلُؤٍ  يَتَلَأْلَأُ.
وَ فِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ قَالَ إِنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ  لَتَسْتَقْبِلُهُمْ بِنُوقٍ مِنْ نُوقِ الْجَنَّةِ عَلَيْهَا رَحَائِلُ الذَّهَبِ  مُكَلَّلَةً بِالدُّرِّ وَ الْيَاقُوتِ- وَ جِلَالُهَا الْإِسْتَبْرَقُ وَ  السُّنْدُسُ- وَ خِطَامُهَا جُدُلُ‏الْأُرْجُوَانِ‏ وَ أَزِمَّتُهَا مِنْ زَبَرْجَدٍ فَتَطِيرُ بِهِمْ إِلَى  الْمَحْشَرِ، مَعَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ أَلْفُ مَلَكٍ مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ- وَ عَنْ  يَمِينِهِ وَ عَنْ شِمَالِهِ يَزُفُّونَهُمْ زَفّاً- حَتَّى يَنْتَهُوا بِهِمْ  إِلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ الْأَعْظَمِ- وَ عَلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ شَجَرَةٌ،  الْوَرَقَةُ مِنْهَا يَسْتَظِلُّ تَحْتَهَا مِائَةُ أَلْفٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَ عَنْ  يَمِينِ الشَّجَرَةِ عَيْنٌ مُطَهِّرَةٌ مُزَكِّيَةٌ- فَيُسْقَوْنَ مِنْهَا  شَرْبَةً- فَيُطَهِّرُ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ مِنَ الْحَسَدِ- وَ يُسْقِطُ عَنْ  أَبْشَارِهِمُ الشَّعْرَ- وَ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ: وَ سَقاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَراباً  طَهُوراً مِنْ تِلْكَ  الْعَيْنِ الْمُطَهِّرَةِ- ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى عَيْنٍ أُخْرَى عَنْ يَسَارِ  الشَّجَرَةِ- فَيَغْتَسِلُونَ مِنْهَا وَ هِيَ عَيْنُ الْحَيَاةِ- فَلَا يَمُوتُونَ  أَبَداً- ثُمَّ يُوقَفُ بِهِمْ قُدَّامَ الْعَرْشِ وَ قَدْ سَلِمُوا مِنَ الْآفَاتِ  وَ الْأَسْقَامِ وَ الْحَرِّ وَ الْبَرْدِ أَبَداً، قَالَ: فَيَقُولُ الْجَبَّارُ  لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمُ احْشُرُوا أَوْلِيَائِي إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَ  لَا تَقِفُوهُمْ مَعَ الْخَلَائِقِ- فَقَدْ سَبَقَ رِضَائِي عَنْهُمْ وَ وَجَبَتْ  رَحْمَتِي لَهُمْ- فَكَيْفَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُوقِفَهُمْ مَعَ أَصْحَابِ الْحَسَنَاتِ  وَ السَّيِّئَاتِ- فَتَسُوقُهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ فَإِذَا  انْتَهَوْا إِلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ الْأَعْظَمِ- ضَرَبُوا الْمَلَائِكَةُ  الْحَلْقَةَ ضَرْبَةً فَتَصِرُّ صَرِيراً فَيَبْلُغُ صَوْتُ صَرِيرِهَا كُلَّ  حَوْرَاءَ- خَلَقَهَا اللَّهُ وَ أَعَدَّهَا لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ فَيَتَبَاشَرْنَ إِذَا  سَمِعْنَ صَرِيرَ الْحَلَقَةِ- وَ يَقُولُ بَعْضُهُنَّ لِبَعْضٍ قَدْ جَاءَنَا  أَوْلِيَاءُ اللَّهِ- فَيُفْتَحُ لَهُمُ الْبَابُ فَيَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَيُشْرِفُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَزْوَاجُهُمْ- مِنَ الْحُورِ الْعِينِ وَ الْآدَمِيِّينَ  فَيَقُلْنَ مَرْحَباً بِكُمْ فَمَا كَانَ أَشَدَّ شَوْقَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ، وَ يَقُولُ  لَهُنَّ أَوْلِيَاءُ اللَّهِ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ علیه السلام: مَنْ  هَؤُلَاءِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ صلی الله علیه واله :  
يَا  عَلِيُّ هَؤُلَاءِ  شِيعَتُكَ وَ شِيعَتُنَا الْمُخْلِصُونَ لِوَلَايَتِكَ‏ وَ أَنْتَ إِمَامُهُمْ- وَ  هُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ:  يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمنِ وَفْداً- وَ نَسُوقُ  الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلى‏ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْداً

یارب بحق نورانیة امیر المومنین علیه السلام ومقاماته  عندک
اجعلنا من اخلص موالی علی بن ابی طالب علیه  السلام ولاء ترضاه ویرضاه رسولک الکریم صلی الله علیه واله  
یارب اعصمنا من الذنوب لکی لا نخزی یوم لقاء امیر  المومنین علیه السلام واغفر لوالدینا فهما اصل ولاءنا یارب یارب یارب

----------

